# dosing safe-guard with FenBendazole???



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

I think I have planeria starting in my shrimp tank. I bought a box of Safe-Guard. 3 packets 2 grams each. what is the correct procedure and dosing for a 40G breeder tank?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

1/5th of 1 packet


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

mordalphus said:


> 1/5th of 1 packet


is there a way to measure it? like 1 TSP?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Nope. Pour a packet out and split it into 5 parts, then dose one part


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

can you overdose this stuff? how often do you dose 1/5th?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

You can overdose it. You'll be fine by splittting it in piles, I think some people use a "pinch", but that's not accurate at all!

For planaria dose once today, then again in a week or so

For Hydra dose once today and change water after 72 hours


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

mordalphus said:


> You can overdose it. You'll be fine by splittting it in piles, I think some people use a "pinch", but that's not accurate at all!
> 
> For planaria dose once today, then again in a week or so
> 
> For Hydra dose once today and change water after 72 hours


its hydra. how much water should be changed? thanks for all of your info!


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I recommend a 20-40% change. Best thing to do is fill a 5 gallon bucket with tap water, dechlorinate, and put an airstone in the bucket on the first day then after 72 hours it'll be nice and aged for your water change. You don't need to do that, but its nice.

The fenbendazole degrades quickly in the presence of light and oxygen, so the amount of water changed isn't too critical. Some people don't do one at all


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

It works beautifully, but if you have nerite snails you'll want to take them out of the tank first, as this can kill them as well. The hydra pull in their tentacles, day 2 there might be a few still clinging to the plants, day 3 they're gone.


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

thanks.. I just dosed last nigh so im hoping it works...


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

So if I have a 6G tank (prob 5G of water) I'd use barely any at all (1/5 packet further divided into 8ths?).


----------



## Yamaz (May 13, 2011)

when i used FenBendazole i tried to dilute it in a cup and then strain it into the tank with a paper towel. I didnt want the shrimp to eat it. but after several days all the hydra died.


----------



## shd17 (Sep 5, 2010)

how fast does this work to kill planaria?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Slower to kill planaria, usually have to dose again after 3 days


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

after the second day all Hydra are dead. time to do the water change!


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Wish I could find something like this in Canada. Seems to be a vet prescribed thing over here.


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

GeToChKn said:


> Wish I could find something like this in Canada. Seems to be a vet prescribed thing over here.


would it be legal if I sent you a packet? petsMart requires a script where Petco sells it over the counter as safe guard.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

It's not by prescription, lots of places just keep it with the vet. just go.ask a vet to buy some for your aquarium, they won't say no


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

mordalphus said:


> It's not by prescription, lots of places just keep it with the vet. just go.ask a vet to buy some for your aquarium, they won't say no


Here I think it is a vet only thing, no LFS's sell it at all. Same with flea meds and lots of other stuff, they are regulated different in Canada just like you guys in the states can't import netlea soil or buy Kinder Egg's for your kids because of some stupid 1938 FDA law. lol.


----------



## Buff Daddy (Oct 19, 2010)

Google Panacur C. It's fenbendazole marketed as a canine dewormer. Works great. I hope you can find a vendor that will ship it to you. There are about 10-15 vendors selling it online. Pretty cheap, too.


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

after 3 days of the first dose, I still see hydras! should I dose a second time? i didnt do a water change yet.


----------



## Buff Daddy (Oct 19, 2010)

johnny313 said:


> after 3 days of the first dose, I still see hydras! should I dose a second time? i didnt do a water change yet.


The same happened to my Ebi. I saw hydra on the 3rd day, so I dosed twice that day (morning and night) and the next. No ill effects to my shrimp and no more worms. I only did about a 10-20% water change too. I used Panacur C.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Betta Maniac said:


> So if I have a 6G tank (prob 5G of water) I'd use barely any at all (1/5 packet further divided into 8ths?).


I was wondering that too, I have about 7.5gal of water in my cube tank and have some 2gram packs coming in somehow :angel: so I am going to be dosing Monday.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Betta Maniac said:


> So if I have a 6G tank (prob 5G of water) I'd use barely any at all (1/5 packet further divided into 8ths?).


depends if you have 2gram or 1gram bits of safe-guard. For my 10G tank I would use 1/5 of the 1gram.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Yamaz said:


> when i used FenBendazole i tried to dilute it in a cup and then strain it into the tank with a paper towel. I didnt want the shrimp to eat it. but after several days all the hydra died.


Diluting didn't work for me even after I did my best to grind it up with two spoons. I saw several of the shrimp eating the chunkier bits but they all seem healthy a week later >.>


----------



## nosebleed (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm going to assume if you have a 5g you does 1/10 of 1 gram?


----------

